# ( )

## 213

.            .   .           ,        (, , ,   ..),       (,  ,  .).       30 .      .    ,           (        \, , \  91   ,         \                    \),      ,          . 
 -66 (  ,      ),         ,     .       ?       ( )       6%   . 
      ?  .

     .       .  .             .     (  ?).          ,     ?       ?          ?   ?

----------


## .

?         . ,             ,   ,    . 



> (  ?).


  .        . 
      -  .  -

----------


## 213

.        .           ?

----------


## 213

> ?         . ,             ,   ,    . 
>   .        . 
>       -  .  -


           ?        .

----------


## 213

-       ?

----------


## .

> ?


          .     .         :Wink:  
              .     .       ,         ?

----------


## 213

> ?         . ,             ,   ,    .


    .       70     .     (       ),    7,968   8,704     .     53,328.  ,        .   .   .   ?      ,      .

----------


## .

.     6%,

----------


## 213

> .     .         
>               .     .       ,         ?


   ,  ,    .    ,    . 

            .    -    ., .          ?    .             .  ,       .   ,    .

----------


## 213

> .     6%,


      .            70 .    6%      65,800
          12,473.       .     ,     ?

----------


## .

,    .        ?



> 4.     ,    ,           .





> 


  ,  .  ,   .  , ,    ,      ?

----------


## 213

> ,    .        ?
> 
>   ,  .  ,   .  , ,    ,      ?


   .   , .

           ?

----------


## 213

. .     .

----------


## 213

.   . 

         ,         ?

----------


## .

.      .   .   .
       .        .

----------


## 213

.

     .      .         .                      "".

      .             .   ?

----------


## .

.     .    ,    ,

----------


## 213

. 

      ,    ,         6%  30%.          .

   ,       .        ,       .

       ,                 .

   ?

----------


## .

,        ,     ?      ,    6%   .      -?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## 213

?            .      ?

      ?    .      .      -   ,         -   .       .    .      ?

----------


## .

,     .  ,  ,   .   ,       ,    .



> .


  - ?     .  ,  .

----------


## 213

.             ,        .        ?

----------


## 213

,   ,             .        .

----------


## .

.    ,     ( )  .  .251 ,        . ,

----------


## 213

.           .    .

----------


## .



----------


## 213

> 


,  .   .

----------

. ,     ,    ,   :
  (  ,  ,  ,  , . . , , , )
     (   )
  (   )
  2009    ( ,  )
       ?       ,  ,           .

----------


## .

**,    ,    ,

----------

> .
> ,    ,    ,


   ,        .
    ?



> 


 .        .       .



> (  ,  ,  ,  , . . , , , )


.  .
  -  .  /  .
  -      .
 -      ,           .    .       .
       ,      /   .   -      .
  :  - .
  4 -66      .      (      ). ,       - .




> ( ,  )


-66        .     .

----------


## .

> ,        .
>     ?


   ?       .       .  ,  ,         . ,  ,     ,      :Wink: 



> .        .


        ?  ? ,  .     ,     .    ,      .             -    ,   .           .    ,     .
    .  ,  .



> -  .  /  .


 .     . 



> :  - .


    -   :Wink:         .    ,    ,   .



> ,       - .


   -      .

----------


## stas

> .  .
>   -  .  /  .


     -  :Frown:

----------


## .

**   1 .

----------


## 213

"
     "  . 


25.               ,         "   ".      " ". 

                    .        ?                   .       ?

----------


## .

*213*,     .     .   -    ?    ,

----------


## 213

.       2005  2006 .                               .                          .   ?

    .    :       ,   ,             (  )              .     ?    ,                .

----------


## zas77

> ...


 , ,         : , - , - .  ,           .       ,    ,           .  .

----------


## .

> ?

----------


## 213

.     .          ?      .

----------


## .

*213*,    ? ?        ,          .  ,     ?   ,  ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## 213

.  ,    ,       .              .   ?

----------


## 213

> , ,         : , - , - .  ,           .       ,    ,           .  .


    .     .   .     "    ".          ,  .     .               .  .       2 ,     20.

----------


## .

> .   ?

----------


## 213



----------


## 213

,       .    .   ,                ,      .       .      ?

----------


## Kommandor

> .....   , .....


  ?

----------


## 213

> ?


     ?

----------


## Kommandor

?
  ?

----------


## 213

> ?
>   ?


      .    .               .

----------


## Kommandor

> 213
> ** .


   .
**  - .   -      2003 .  .
  .
     .
  -     ,   ? 
. 861  .



> 2.    ,      ,      ,    .         ,     .


    100.000   .
       ?

----------


## 213

.      .    .      .    .         .     . 

  ""  ,         .             .

----------


## 213

> 100.000   .
>        ?


      (  ).  ()     .            .

----------


## .

*213*,    ,   .               . -     ,     .     ,    .   ,    :Wink: 



> .


  ,       .   -  ,    .        ,  ,     ?    ?   ,  ,          :Frown:

----------


## zas77

> -      2003


 ,    .
, , *213*

----------


## Kommandor

> .      .    .     .    .         .     .



  ,     ?  .
   -  .      .
 ,      ,     \    \     ?         .
    -3  ?
      3   .
   ?

    -    FAQ  .
      .   -   .




> 


  .         .



> .


      .

----------


## 213

> *213*,    ,   .               . -     ,     .     ,    .   ,   
>   ,       .   -  ,    .        ,  ,     ?    ?   ,  ,


 ,        .       .        .                     .     .    .             .      .
              .       .       .  .

----------


## .

> ,      ,     \    \     ?         .


      ,    ?      .



> -    FAQ  .


 FAQ         .         ( )

----------


## Kommandor

> ,    .


http://www.consultant.ru/online/base...AW;n=83434;p=3




> XI.  
> 
> 
>  52.      
> 
> 
>           .
> 
> 
> ...








> , , *213*


   ?   .

----------


## .

*213*,        .   ,    12000            .     .     ,      ,         ,         ?   :Wink:  



> .


      ,       ?         ,   .   .



> .


     ,    ,   .     ,     .

----------


## 213

> ,     ?  .
>    -  .      .
>  ,      ,     \    \     ?         .
>     -3  ?
>       3   .
>    ?
> 
>     -    FAQ  .
>       .   -   .
> ...


           ?    .           .    ,    .      -       (         )             ""     .

----------


## 213

> *213*,        .   ,    12000            .     .     ,      ,         ,         ?   
>       ,       ?         ,   .   .
>      ,    ,   .     ,     .


     ,        .    . 
  ,      .             .

----------


## .

.     :Wink:

----------


## 213

.     .     .              .           .  300     .       .

----------


## Kommandor

> 213
>            ?


        ,    

       (  )?





> .    ,    .


   .   ,    100000     .




> ...


  ,     ? 
   ,   .  . 
  .  , ....        ....  .

----------


## Kommandor

> .     .     .              .           .  300     .       .


     ?
    (   * ""*)    ?
(    )

----------


## 213

> .


  ....

----------


## 213

> ?
>     (   * ""*)    ?
> (    )


         ,               .    (     ).

                .  .

----------


## 213

> ,    
> 
>        (  )?
> 
> 
> 
>    .   ,    100000     .
> 
>   ,     ? 
> ...


,   100    .        .     ,               .

----------


## 213

.         .   :Frown:

----------


## Kommandor

> 213
>    .


?       ,          ......



> ,               .


       ( )     .         .



> 


    :      ?

----------


## 213

,  :

  (   )



   "" ( 50- )

   .

----------


## zas77

> ,  :
>   (   )
> 
> 
> 
>    "" ( 50- )


 *.*.
*Kommandor*    (    ),      ,     (..  ).

----------


## 213

..          ,      ,      .       ,       (     ,  ,  ).        ,      .

----------


## .

*213*,         .   .    ,   .
       .    200     ,         :Wink:

----------


## 213

> *213*, 
>       ,       ?         ,   .   .
>      ,    ,   .     ,     .


           .

----------

,   ,        (    )?

----------

!        ,          .      ,        !! :     ,   !!!!!            !!!!

----------


## zas77

> ,   !!!!!            !!!!


                 .               . 
    ,    (   )           ,   .

----------


## zas77

> ,   ,        (    )?


     . ,    .

----------

